# Knitted necklaces



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I would go there at least once more and ask how much credit you have in her store for your teaching, and get your yarn! I have never seen knitted jewelry, but there is a link to some free patterns
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/jewelry.php


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't help you with the book. 

However, if I were in your situation--just to get something out of my expended effort in teaching--I would figure what I believed was my half of the class fee times number of participants. Then I would go into her shop and choose that amount in yarn and just take it to the check-out and say that I wanted this in return for my half of the class fee. She will still be getting more than her half because of the profit figured into the shelf prices. I think I would take someone else shopping with me that day--preferably a man, or a very outspoken woman, and have that person standing beside you at the check-out.

Does it make you wonder what the problems actually were in the business with her partner? If she's trying to cheat you, she no doubt does the same to others.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Peggy and Yarn Happy have the best answers for your getting payment for the time, etc. you spent teaching at her shop. It's hard to imagine someone being so dishonest but she will get her reward when her business fails because of her attitude. Our Guild has made many different necklaces and I would be happy to share our patterns with you. The site shared in this post looked great though, and you might find what you like in the many options available. Hope you try Peggy's idea.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

If you choose to teach a class again, anywhere, get your agreement in writing, signed by yourself and the store owner. Then, there's no question on how much and by what method you'll be paid.

As far as the book, Leisure Arts has a book with a similar title, called "50 Fabulous Knitted Lace Stitches" but it might not be what you're looking for. There are many books about knitted jewelry. You could search your library's catalog to see what they have.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Link did not work. I will try again.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I most definitely would do what Peggy and Yarn Happy has said but with an added extra. I would wait outside until she has customers in her shop. She wont want them to hear that she has used and robbed you. Don't let her get away with this, you deserve what you are owed.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

I just knew that I can get some great advises from you ladies, and I am grateful for your responses. I am going out of town and when I return, I will do according to your suggestions and surely will post here the outcome . Thank you so much to each of you!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree that you shouldn't let her get away with it! And susieknitter has the perfect way to get her attention. And thank you for this post since the site for knitted jewelry posted by Yarn Happy looks like great fun. Ice Yarns has metallic thread in many differnt colors that should work with some of the pattterns.


----------



## TIGGER24 (Aug 14, 2012)

HI
I AM KAT. I AM NEW TO THIS SITE. HOW DO I FIND PATTERNS FOR BEGGINERS??


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Tigger24, Welcome. If you want to ask for a pattern, create a new topic under "Pattern Requests" and specify what you're looking for.

You can also just do an internet search for what you want to knit, like a scarf or hat, etc. The patterns you find should tell you what level of experience is needed for that pattern.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

My dear friend knitted me a "cowl" but really it's just a long necklace. she knitted about 4 stitches in stockinette with a varigated self striping yarn and each time the yarn colors changed she started to increase the center two stitches ( so 2 stitches each knit row ) each knit row until there were 20 stitches then decreased at the same rate until back to 4 these bumps are at irregular intervals along the piece and dictated by the color change, ( you could space them according to your own tastes and yarn used ) I loop it around three times and wear it so each loop is a different length. It looks lovely and I get compliments on it each time I wear it. My friend is a scream she knits all these lovely things then decides she doesn't like them so she gives them to me. Obviously I'm NOT complaining


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to see some of your patterns


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I agree... do not let this woman get away without paying you. When you were in her store, why didn't you ask for your pay? You may have to assert yourself or she will just take advantage of you. She may think you don't need to be paid, merely because you haven't asked!

If she's paying you in yarn, you should get it at her cost... otherwise she's not paying you the same as cash. If it were me, I'd just ask for cash.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your very unfortunate experience and even more sorry that I am unable to help with a positive outcome however, I can give you details of a wonderful book that you may find useful albeit it is a lace knitting book for household items such as doilies, tablecloths, bedspreads, curtains and cushion covers etc. 
The title of the book is: First book of MODERN LACE KNITTING by Marianne Kinzel.
I hope this may assist you with the lace knitting love that you obviously have.
Cheers and God bless, Ray


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

Ravelry has nice necklaces to knit


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry Val but I omitted to add the ISBN # to the book by Marianne Kinzel I indicated earlier which is:0-486-22904-1


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I bet the owner of the YS doesn't get it either. When we work like that.. we usually spend what we make in the store. Stupid woman.

I would go into the store and throw one heck of a winger, I wouldn't care who was there the more people the better. I am sure she has done this to others before, and probably her other business partner.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this woman is dispicable! I've run into a few like her and my opinion is that she has mistaken your niceness for weakness and - so far - you've let her get away with it so she'll go right on believing that she can abuse you further. You need to assert yourself and how you do it is your own decision.

I've taught knitting classes for a store in the past. My deal was that I got ALL the money and the store benefited when my students purchased their needles and yarn. 

I agree that she most likely lost her business partner because of her greed. I've heard of other businesses going bust because the "nice" person walked and the thief - face it, she's stealing from you - remained.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I have purchased two kits from the designer, Laura Nelkin. They are beautiful but uses tiny beads and thin yarn, very hard to make with my old eyes. I too would be interested in other patterns if you are able to locate them.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You need to be strong and ask for your payment due.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

All of the answers seem reasonable to me, but I also would walk in with a typed bill. You definitely should not let this woman get away with such a dishonest act. Good Luck.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

My friend has the book from Leisure Arts (not sure of the name.) Members of my little knitting group do a lot of knitted and crocheted necklaces - mainly using beads. You can Google knitted necklaces and get a lot of ideas and pattern resources (many of them free.)


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

You have been given excellent advice, I would add: call the police department, that you will need an escort, the police will go into the yarn shop a few minutes after you go in and look around close were you are with your friend as you take care of your business. This way you will have two witnesses should you need them! I needed one once and it works! Good luck and Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You need to go back and tell her you are there to collect your money for the class. I know it will be hard, but you are enabling her in her greediness. Don't let her get away with it! Take a strong spine with you and do it!! You will feel better about yourself afterwards. Otherwise it will always nag at you.

Laura Nelkin has some beautiful necklace designs. I've included the link below:

http://nelkindesigns.com/index.cfm/page/patterns/jewelry.htm


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Laura Nelkin has some beautiful necklace designs. I've included the link below:

http://nelkindesigns.com/index.cfm/page/patterns/jewelry.htm

Our LYS can not keep her kits in stock! These work up beautifully!


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago, a pair of shoes I bought from a local store came apart after only a week or two. My boyfriend at the time came back to the store with me. I asked him ahead of time to just stand beside me and look stern. No problems - got my money back!


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Frankly, I don't understand why LYSs charge fees for teaching knitting. (Unless it is a special class.) I teach people to knit for FREE all the time. And if I owned a shop I would simply require they purchase their class materials from me and teach them for free. I just think this is good smart business.
In any event, you must go back there and not let that lady bully you! Because that is exactly what she is doing. I would go with you! But you're location is in hiding so don't know where you are.
Good luck-- you deserve better!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

I have just finished a crocheted necklace I will put pictures up later. Didn't use a pattern but very simple.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Go at time when you can stay very calm, and yet very assertive. Make up a few phrases to use and use them over and over -- don't get into diaglog and for sure don't get drawn into argument. YOu only want one thing -- Get what she owes you, in cash or yarn. And then don't go back -- don't add to the negitivity of this store by talking about it afterwards. She will hang herself, she sounds irrational. (Can you tell I taught middle school)


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Can't help you with the book.
> 
> However, if I were in your situation--just to get something out of my expended effort in teaching--I would figure what I believed was my half of the class fee times number of participants. Then I would go into her shop and choose that amount in yarn and just take it to the check-out and say that I wanted this in return for my half of the class fee. She will still be getting more than her half because of the profit figured into the shelf prices. I think I would take someone else shopping with me that day--preferably a man, or a very outspoken woman, and have that person standing beside you at the check-out.
> 
> Does it make you wonder what the problems actually were in the business with her partner? If she's trying to cheat you, she no doubt does the same to others.


I would also make sure there were customers in the store with in ear shot so they hear the conversation and let her dare say she dosen't owe you anything along with a out spoken friend. Yes it does make one wonder the problems with the previous partner.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a new book called "Betsy Beads: Confessions of a Left-brained Knitter" which has several knitted necklaces. Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Betsy-Beads-Confessions-Left-brained-Knitter/dp/1933064250/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345032823&sr=1-1&keywords=betsy+hershberg
You can ravel,her name and look at a lot of the patterns in the book.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your experience. I hope it all works out for you.
I don't like confrontations, so I could understand your reluctance to ask for your yarn or money.
If it was me, I'd turn up and very nicely ask if she had put your money or yarn to one side as you would be sure that she hadn't forgotten it. Then just wait and see what she says. The very worst she could do is say she she hasn't got it.

I have seen some lovely ideas on Ravelry for knitted bracelets and necklaces


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your issues with your LYS. After hearing your story I'm wondering just where the issues with the co-owner really were at. I would definitely pay her a visit and as friendly as you can request either payment or trade for the money she owes you. If she refuses then remind her of how she has talked about her previous co-owner and let her know that talk can go both ways and that as a shop owner she would not want any negative talk about her or her shop or she could lose her business.
As far as your question for knitted jewelry I entered knitted jewelry patterns in my search engine and found all the popular pattern sites offer jewelry as a category. I know you can't trust the number shown on the search, but mine says 99,000 hits found. Of course the most popular are on the 1st and 2nd pages.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

micheleinpa said:


> Frankly, I don't understand why LYSs charge fees for teaching knitting. (Unless it is a special class.) I teach people to knit for FREE all the time. And if I owned a shop I would simply require they purchase their class materials from me and teach them for free. I just think this is good smart business.
> In any event, you must go back there and not let that lady bully you! Because that is exactly what she is doing. I would go with you! But you're location is in hiding so don't know where you are.
> Good luck-- you deserve better!


Because it's WORK. Often teachers come from far away, have to pay for gas, babysitters, and their time they could be doing something else. If you can afford to give up your time to teach others for free and like to do so, pats on the back to you. Most people can't... And in this case the person doing the teaching gets no profit from the store, yarn sales, etc. She was working ONLY for half of the class fee.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I agree... do not let this woman get away without paying you. When you were in her store, why didn't you ask for your pay? You may have to assert yourself or she will just take advantage of you. She may think you don't need to be paid, merely because you haven't asked!
> 
> If she's paying you in yarn, you should get it at her cost... otherwise she's not paying you the same as cash. If it were me, I'd just ask for cash.


DITTO! Stand up for yourself and demand your money.. tell her you didn't agree to yarn, but 50% of the fees... then get yarn for everything else..


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I would recommend you try Ravelry and some other websites that offer free patterns to download.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Yarn Happy has the answer. You need to do this to clear the air . It will make you both more content.


----------



## keystonebiker (Feb 6, 2012)

www.knittingpatterncentral.com has numerous free patterns of various necklaces, bracelets etc. You can google it too


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I would go there at least once more and ask how much credit you have in her store for your teaching, and get your yarn! I have never seen knitted jewelry, but there is a link to some free patterns
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/jewelry.php


Thanks for posting this link; has lots to choose from. I love this one.....

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTknecklace.html


----------



## kleine annchen (Aug 12, 2012)

Just another thought. I was in need of a change up in my knitting, and my husband had some fine wire in his tool box. I found that although it was a bit hard to get the hang of at first, I could knit the wire just as i would yarn. I have made bracelets, earrings and necklaces as gifts. It really looks unusual and is a fun change of pace for awhile. I think next time though I'll ask my husband first, before raiding the tool box! OOPS!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

When you do go back to the yarn shop to collect your pay (in money or yarn), I suggest that you tell her to go to this KP website and check out the main knitting forum and look for the topic "knitting necklaces". That way she'll find out just what everyone thinks of shop owners like her. Perhaps she'll take heed, change her ways and become a successful LYS. But, I doubt it. I knew a woman who opened a cross stitch shop a few years ago - one of only two shops in a city of 400,000. There is no reason why she should not have been successful except for the fact that she was just plain nasty. She lasted less than 6 months.


----------



## ayoung1222 (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry you have had a bad experience with your local YS. From the way she treats her customers she won't be open long. Customer service is key in any business, but especially in a yarn store.
To find patterns for knitted necklaces you might want to go to Ravelry. If you aren't a member, it's free to join. Once in the site just search for knitted necklaces. I just did and there are many, many pages of patterns. 

I would go back one more time and ask her what your store credit is or have her pay you for the classes you taught.

Good Luck


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow... what a story.. so sorry you had such a bad experience. Is it any wonder why some small businesses go under..


----------



## kleine annchen (Aug 12, 2012)

sumnerusa said:


> When you do go back to the yarn shop to collect your pay (in money or yarn), I suggest that you tell her to go to this KP website and check out the main knitting forum and look for the topic "knitting necklaces". That way she'll find out just what everyone thinks of shop owners like her. Perhaps she'll take heed, change her ways and become a successful LYS. But, I doubt it. I knew a woman who opened a cross stitch shop a few years ago - one of only two shops in a city of 400,000. There is no reason why she should not have been successful except for the fact that she was just plain nasty. She lasted less than 6 months.


 I totally agree ....You go girl!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

If you crochet, there is a book entitled JEWLERY WITH A HOOK: CROCHETED FIBER NECKLACES, BRACELETS & MORE by Terry Taylor. If you want knitted items, THE VERY EASY GUIDE TO LACE KNITTING by Lynne Watterson has pages 112 through 119 on lace edgings. All would make pretty choker type necklaces. On the cover the words LACE KNITTING are very large and the rest of the proper title is small so that might be the one she is talking about. LACE STYLE from the editors of Interweave knits has one Sterling and Crystal Cuff knitted from 26 guage wire.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I would search on Ravelry!


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

Could you tell us in what city this shop in that we could be aware to what to expect.


----------



## Linda D. (Feb 21, 2011)

Karma! What goes around comes around. Others have made great options.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

just purchased a book called "Little Knitted Jewels' from Amazon...It has all kinds of beautiful knitted necklaces, bracelets, earrings, etc.


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

Try a Google search for "knitted necklace". You will find info and patterns!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't help you much except to addd to the thought that any lace pattern could be adapted but I did have to jump on long enough to say Wow what a great site-- thanks yarnhappy!!!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Oooooo. Bad! I hope you at least go back and get the yarn for the value that is owed to you. I have been interested in the knitted necklaces, particularly one shown in an issue of March 2011 Creative Knitting mag called Butin Collar. It calls for sock yarn and the sample shown was made with Audrey from Schaefer Yarn Co. I noticed one of the websites offers a kit for that same necklace; search for Butin Collar. Maybe this isn't even what you are looking for, but I think it is so pretty.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

This woman sounds a real horror and ought to be taken to task about her treachery to you.The only kntted necklaces I know of are done in ladder type yarn 
http://numei.com/crochetpatterns.ladderribbonnecklace.htm
would be interested to know of any others either knit or crochet.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with the two (Peggy and Yarn Happy). You deserve your pay and wish you luck.


----------



## FLATCOAT (May 15, 2012)

Hi Val,
I had a library book recently that had 2 x knitted necklaces. I will go next week and hunt it down for you. If I cannot scan and email you the patterns I will at least try and get the name and author
I used to work for a dealer as Sewing Machine teacher, I was part-time and ran the embroidery club once a month, we never treated teachers that way.
Very unproffessional, but I would attempt to dicuss your owed yarn and end it amicably.
Colette


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is what I would do... I would take a deep breath.. I really like the idea of taking someone with me that can keep quiet but be there... and let them know what happened so if she turns on you at least your not embarassed... so I would go in with a big smile and say you have been trying to get back in and you've been so busy this was your first chance.. tell her you need to know how much in yarn you can get for teaching the class... and ask her if she remembers the person who wrote the book because your haveing a hard time finding it.. It would be wonderful if you could take someone with you that was in the class.. if she says you need to come back later tell her your really in a hurry and need to resolve it now because of another obligation.. keep a smile on your face and in your voice.. she'll never know what hit her... it would be nice if there were customers in the shop at the time... I am so sorry that your LYS isn't a very good one.. my closest one up until this summer was 50 miles away and she was a very nasty spirited lady too... not a enjoyable experiance..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry you had to deal with this woman, but as ususal, those people get their due. I would take someone with me but wait until she has customers, them make a "big" deal out of either wanting money or yarn (at her cost) to pay for your time.

There are a lot of people such as her in this world, but I have found they are very unhappy in their lives is why they are so mean to other people. I once had a friend who was similiar to this woman, but today, she begs me to be her friend. I told her the first time she did me dirty, it was her fault, but the last time, it was my fault for allowing her to "get" me the second time. I do think she is truly sorry for what she did to me those two times, but I don't go back for thirds!

Keep up your chin and after you get your money/yarn for the work, don't allow her to stick you again. Jane


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


I'd also tell her I was going to comment on Facebook. I did this once with a knife company which offered free sharpening at the buyer's home. When the time came, I spent 5 months trying to get a response. I finally left a voice message that I was going to critique the company and warn off prospective buyers on Facebook. The rep was at my house the VERY next day and sharpened everything. Of course they lost all future sales to me.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


First, I want to say that she is probably overwhelmed and all of her talk is not communicated correctly. I think that if it benefits for you to go there, do that. Think of yourself. Just use the store as a place to shop and then see what develops. There is an expression, "Don't shoot yourself in the foot."

Don't stress and have fun with the craft.

Now, search the sites and look at magazines in bookstore for the necklaces. I have seen them. They are getting popular.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

val-Google/Yahoo search knit jewelry patterns and check out what comes up. Also search knitting book lace stitches. I'm sorry you got the shaft by that woman. At least you got your shawl back. Denise


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for your lys troubles....

I agree, the Laura Nelkin kits are very nice. Check her website. Also talk to Finger Lakes Fibers store in Watkins Glen, as they are near where Laura lives and have a good rel'ship with her. I think they carry her kits.

Also, there are different necklace patterns in some of the "101 One-Skein Wonders" books. I also remember some in past issues of Creative Knitting magazine. They may be online.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

kleine annchen said:


> Just another thought. I was in need of a change up in my knitting, and my husband had some fine wire in his tool box. I found that although it was a bit hard to get the hang of at first, I could knit the wire just as i would yarn. I have made bracelets, earrings and necklaces as gifts. It really looks unusual and is a fun change of pace for awhile. I think next time though I'll ask my husband first, before raiding the tool box! OOPS!


I have been trying to knit with wire and there is a beautiful necklace in Vogue Knitting Magazine but they want $80 for the kit. I hope you post pics of some of your pieces. I have been looking at different patterns to use with wire.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for your grief with that LYS proprietress...there have been lots of good suggestions re: how to deal with her.
Vogue knitting Winter 2010/11 edition pg 36 shows patterns for 2 necklaces that are knotted from I cords. These are a somewhat different look than the beautiful Laura Nelkin designs.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Val...
What this LYS owner did was steal from you...
I can see why the original shop closed down...NO one can continue to cheat and steal from others and continue to run a successful business...
You got great advise from others...I like the idea of waiting until she has a customer in her shop before going in and DEMANDING to be paid.....SHAME on this LYS owner...
She gives really amazing LYS owners a black eye as well.

Why is she being so *secretive* about her freaking necklace...geez...we women/ men here share so much *freely* here on KP??? We learn and benefit so much from others.....She is also missing out on what it means to *give* to receive back 10 fold...

YOU earned pay..YOU deserve to be paid...Go get it woman lol

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


You went back and mentioned a library book, but didn't ask for your compensation for teaching? Why would you hesitate to ask for what you are owed? Go back and politely remind her of your teaching fee. As far as knitted necklaces, there are lots of patterns. Go to Ravelry and do a search for necklaces on their pattern page.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Craftsy has an online bead making course called Brilliant Knit Beads. They usually go on sale, and you can get it much cheaper than listed.

http://www.craftsy.com/class/brilliant-knit-beads/98.html


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't read all the pages of posts and someone else may have also found these but they are nice.

http://www.squidoo.com/necklaceknittingpatterns


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a terrible thing to happen but don't let it discourage you from teaching again. I hope you can find the book that you are looking for. When you come back and confront her let us know how you made out.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I checked library site & found Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls by Martha Waterman there.

Sorry about your bad experience with the shop owner.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> This woman sounds a real horror and ought to be taken to task about her treachery to you.The only kntted necklaces I know of are done in ladder type yarn
> http://numei.com/crochetpatterns.ladderribbonnecklace.htm
> would be interested to know of any others either knit or crochet.


I tried this & it said web page can't be found.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Depending on where you live, Small Claims might be an option to get money for your teaching. Just the threat of taking the owner to court might be sufficient.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi
Interweave press- 'Crochet Me' site have some crocheted bracelet and necklace patterns.
What a shame about the shop some folks have no conscience at all.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

take that owner to small claims court. You worked and she must pay you. You will not lose. Sue her for your pay and the court costs.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

I received a lovely book from my daughter and it has knitted necklaces with or without beads in it. It's called Betsy Beads by Betsy Hershberg. I have knitted several bracelets and a necklace and they are easy to do!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to our KP family! 
Just FYI: "Admin" frowns on posts using all capital letters. 
You can find all kinds of help and support here.

If you go to any yarn company's website, you will find all sorts of patterns; and most of them are free. They are ususally graded for difficulty such as, "Beginner, Advanced Beginner, Intermediate, Expert". Lion Brand Yarn is a good place to start. Vogue also has free patterns, graded for experience level.


TIGGER24 said:


> HI
> I AM KAT. I AM NEW TO THIS SITE. HOW DO I FIND PATTERNS FOR BEGGINERS??


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree that you should take a deep breath and calmly talk to the owner. You must stand up for yourself, you're worth it. If this happened to a good friend or a child what would you advise them?


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


I am so sorry for your unpleasant dealings with that person. Why don't you start your own knitting class and get ALL the money, and find a great online hook up to order yarn so the local business won't go to HER.?
You could even take your class on an adventure and go on a class trip to some fabulous yarn shop and make a day trip of it.
You said She did not mention the pay the next time you went there. Of course she didn't! But neither did you and that is where you erred. It is much easier for someone to walk all over us when we lie down and allow it to happen. I would go back at one of her busy times and ask, if no pay was forthcoming, I would get a little loud about it. And furthermore, if she is going to pay you in yarn, it should be at her cost not retail. 
Guess that was a mouthful, I hate it when people take advantage of good, kind people.
What comes around goes around and no wonder her last business venture did not pan out. 
God Bless You.


----------



## KK317 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's my suggestion: Invoice her. You had a deal. This will make it official what you expect to be paid. Also, when you take her to small claims court you will have a bill to say..."this is what she owed me" and didn't pay. Be fair and truthful, but dang it...get you yo money, girl!

Gosh, I have to disagree that store credit might be enough for you. She'll end up paying you less than you should since the credit is for the retail and includes the store mark-up she *didn't* pay for the yarn or whatever. 

Failing that, picket. It s a free country, for Pete's sake! She'll pay you your money to get you off the sidewalk.


----------



## EllenLevy (Feb 7, 2012)

The best way to deal with the lady who treated you so poorly is to fitsy get the yatn credit
Second, just tell your knitter friends what she did. She WILL GET HER DUE!

.As to knitted jewelry, go on line to Tahki Stacey Charles . You can order the pattern books and yarn. I highly recommend that you buy the exact yarns they specify. I am a knitter and jeweler.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I would send her a bill for my services.
And if she does not pay, call her and ask when you can come by to pick up the money or the value in Yarn.
If she has any business sense, she will repsond quickly.

Obviously the problem with her ex-partner was created by her.

How dumb can one be to not take care of one's obligations when particularly knitters have a way of talking to each other about sources.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Makes you wonder what really happened to her and her partner. Remember a Shilling (coin) has two sides and a leopard never changes its spots. Now you know. Some people are just users.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Can't help you with the book.
> 
> However, if I were in your situation--just to get something out of my expended effort in teaching--I would figure what I believed was my half of the class fee times number of participants. Then I would go into her shop and choose that amount in yarn and just take it to the check-out and say that I wanted this in return for my half of the class fee. She will still be getting more than her half because of the profit figured into the shelf prices. I think I would take someone else shopping with me that day--preferably a man, or a very outspoken woman, and have that person standing beside you at the check-out.
> 
> Does it make you wonder what the problems actually were in the business with her partner? If she's trying to cheat you, she no doubt does the same to others.


I couldn't agree more!! Go get what is rightfully yours but do take someone with you as it is always wise to have backup in a situation like this.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry for your troubles but do go back and ask for what she owes you.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

did the necklace have beads in it, I do have a pattern and a picture of one that is very nice, I can send it to you tomorrow, if you want to send me a pm with your e-mail,


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a similar experience with a yarn store. I was asked to teach a class of 6 for $60. There were 7 people and no extra pay for me. When I found out she charged each student $25 for the class plus the yarn I was not happy at all. Previously she had only charged $15 for the class so I agreed to the $60 fee. I also had knitting in the store, and now she can't find it.

Needless to say I am not shopping there any more


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

new book out called betsy's beads(i hope that is the right name) but it all crochet and knit jewelry and it was promoted all over stitches this past weekend


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> My dear friend knitted me a "cowl" but really it's just a long necklace. she knitted about 4 stitches in stockinette with a varigated self striping yarn and each time the yarn colors changed she started to increase the center two stitches ( so 2 stitches each knit row ) each knit row until there were 20 stitches then decreased at the same rate until back to 4 these bumps are at irregular intervals along the piece and dictated by the color change, ( you could space them according to your own tastes and yarn used ) I loop it around three times and wear it so each loop is a different length. It looks lovely and I get compliments on it each time I wear it. My friend is a scream she knits all these lovely things then decides she doesn't like them so she gives them to me. Obviously I'm NOT complaining


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenwild---Your friend sounds like somebody I would get along famously with!
U can PM me with her name and address and I will send her post-paid envelopes she can sent her unwanted "hoot" stuff to me. I'd love to "knock off' one of her "hoot" designs! She could have it back if she wanted.....:lol:


Jenwild said:


> My dear friend knitted me a "cowl" but really it's just a long necklace. she knitted about 4 stitches in stockinette with a varigated self striping yarn and each time the yarn colors changed she started to increase the center two stitches ( so 2 stitches each knit row ) each knit row until there were 20 stitches then decreased at the same rate until back to 4 these bumps are at irregular intervals along the piece and dictated by the color change, ( you could space them according to your own tastes and yarn used ) I loop it around three times and wear it so each loop is a different length. It looks lovely and I get compliments on it each time I wear it. My friend is a scream she knits all these lovely things then decides she doesn't like them so she gives them to me. Obviously I'm NOT complaining


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

crjc said:


> Makes you wonder what really happened to her and her partner. Remember a Shilling (coin) has two sides and a leopard never changes its spots. Now you know. Some people are just users.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I had a similar experience with a yarn store. I was asked to teach a class of 6 for $60. There were 7 people and no extra pay for me. When I found out she charged each student $25 for the class plus the yarn I was not happy at all. Previously she had only charged $15 for the class so I agreed to the $60 fee. I also had knitting in the store, and now she can't find it.
> 
> Needless to say I am not shopping there any more


Unfortunately, business is business, and it should be conducted in a businesslike manner; that means put things in writing and ask questions. You were happy with 60$ until you found out she was making a greater profit. Remember, she has overhead. You only had to show up. I do see your point but next time ask if it matters that much to you. Or start your own class....Send her an invoice for the missing knitting. I just can't stand having to be on the defensive and watch out for every little kniving twit that comes along. Why can't we all just be fair and get along? such a shame. I am sorry you feel so bad. Cheer up, you have KP!!!!!


----------



## EllenLevy (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree that you should put the situation in writing. However, as a business person I would outline your original conversation, state that you fulfilled your part of the agreement, that you were not told in advance your payment would be in product rather than cash. Additionally, I would state that if you are to be paid in product, the amount should be calculated on the bases of wholesale rather than retail. You should mention that you are so disturbed by her actions you expect to hear from her within 5 working days, or you will file a claim in small claima court. This should get her attention, which is what you want!

If she does not respond within the 5 day window, it is to your benefit to actaually file the claim. It is really easy, not costly, and if what you said was accurate, you will win the case and will be given damages and she will be obligated to pay the court costs. This is a really serious offense and should not be taken lightly. On the other hand, in a small town it might be worthwhile to go in there and pick out some yarn for a project.

Relative to knitted jewelry, Tahki Stacie Charles has some wonderful jewelry patterns in their 2010 & 2011 pattern books. I have made some pieces and have specifically used their recommended yarns. Have fun! 

Ellen Levy


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I just can't stand having to be on the defensive and watch out for every little kniving twit that comes along. Why can't we all just be fair and get along? such a shame. I am sorry you feel so bad. Cheer up, you have KP!!!!!


are you really calling me a kniving twit?


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Redhatchris said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't stand having to be on the defensive and watch out for every little kniving twit that comes along. Why can't we all just be fair and get along? such a shame. I am sorry you feel so bad. Cheer up, you have KP!!!!!
> ...


NO NO NO, unless you are the one who cheated her. I don't even know why you would think that! I am sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this situation. But remember that you have given the students the gift of knitting and I bet each time they pick up their work you will come to mind not the person who sold them wool BUT YOU the person who shared this skill with them. I've forgotten a lot in my 4# years but I still remember the kind neighbour who taught me at 3 how to knit especially if I am knitting to de-stress or knit for someone else's benefit. That has to be worth more than money surely?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> val said:
> 
> 
> > I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !
> ...


In my opinion, she won't have to shoot herself in the foot--the LYS owner will take out both feet given the opportunity, n'est pas?


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Regarding knitted necklaces, it might be worth looking in Ruth Lee's "Beautiful Boas & Scarves" to give you some ideas. Also the book "Little Luxury Knits" by Alison Crowther-Smith has a few ideas you might be able to adapt. If you like knitting with wire and beads, try "Wire Knits" by Heather Kingsley-Heath. Happy hunting. Patricia.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on how much she owes you in actual pay, you could tell her that you are going to take her to Small Claims Court for the amount. Or if she insists on your taking it in merchandise, I would tell her I wanted to be given the yarn at her cost, because she has already taken half of the class fee, and she didn't pay full price for her yarn so why should you? ( oops, I just saw Sewbizgirl's post) She shouldn't be allowed to profit from your labor and then charge you full price for the yarn. Remind her what 'good will' means to a small yarn shop.

If neither of the above works, I'd take the yarn, and let everyone know how badly you were treated.
I don't think I could ever work for her again or shop there, either.
Good luck!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

momeee said:


> Depending on how much she owes you in actual pay, you could tell her that you are going to take her to Small Claims Court for the amount. Or if she insists on your taking it in merchandise, I would tell her I wanted to be given the yarn at her cost, because she has already taken half of the class fee, and she didn't pay full price for her yarn so why should you? ( oops, I just saw Sewbizgirl's post) She shouldn't be allowed to profit from your labor and then charge you full price for the yarn. Remind her what 'good will' means to a small yarn shop.
> 
> If neither of the above works, I'd take the yarn, and let everyone know how badly you were treated.
> I don't think I could ever work for her again or shop there, either.
> Good luck!


small claims court??? yessireeeeeeeeeeeeeee sic Judge Judy on her..... seriously, I am sorry you were treated badly by a retail store owner....particularly one that sells yarn..... guess none of that yarn softness rubbed off on her, did it????


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, in the eyes of the law she would most likely be found guilty. Refusing payment for services rendered is stealing, as another poster noted - in fact, suggesting that she take a police officer with her as well as a witness. Changing the terms or type of payment for those services after those services are rendered is not quite business-like. If after all efforts are made to resolve this issue nicely don't end in a fair result for the service provider, Small Claims is probably the most reasonable one, as numerous posters have stated. It is the safest also, as any negative talk about the shop or owner could result in her taking action against against the service provider...and the owner sounds like she wouldn't hesitate to take care of herself first.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

You must be more assertive and ask for your money. I get so angry when people take advantage. I agree with the others that if you any teaching again get a proper agreement. Good luck and I wish you all the best.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

First of Val, you are too nice!

You taught a class for nothing and don't have $ or yarn in lieu to show for it. Thats a rip off in my opinion.

I would not let it go.

Demand $ for your time teaching the class or the yarn she offered to give you and did not.

It should not be a "one way street". Do not ket her get away with it.

As for knitting necklaces, a lys where I have taken 18 classes displays beautiful knitted delicate necklaces knitted from Crystal Yarn. They have a web site. The yarn retails at $35.00 a skein, very very delicate. The next time I am in the shop I will try to obtain for you the necklace pattern. I do know from this one ball you can make several necklaces and/or double and triple strands, dressy and beautiful.

Good Luck and don't let your lys pull the wool over your eyes!

Fisherwoman


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh and another thing, in my 5 months of beginner knitting I have come to learn that knitting store Owners in general, are a certain breed!

I think they take a course when they open a shop as to how not to treat a customer.

They probably don't even realize how many customers they lose daily because they don't treat them kindly.

Most are in the business to Sell Yarn and thats about it!

Fisherwoman


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> My dear friend knitted me a "cowl" but really it's just a long necklace. she knitted about 4 stitches in stockinette with a varigated self striping yarn and each time the yarn colors changed she started to increase the center two stitches ( so 2 stitches each knit row ) each knit row until there were 20 stitches then decreased at the same rate until back to 4 these bumps are at irregular intervals along the piece and dictated by the color change, ( you could space them according to your own tastes and yarn used ) I loop it around three times and wear it so each loop is a different length. It looks lovely and I get compliments on it each time I wear it. My friend is a scream she knits all these lovely things then decides she doesn't like them so she gives them to me. Obviously I'm NOT complaining


Could you possible post a picture, I can't picture what it looks like.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

val said:


> I live in a town with only one yarn shop. The owner re-opened her shop after unsuccessful business with her co-owner, about whom she cannot say very nice things. I knitted some items for her shop to promote her yarns, at my full retail price. Then she asked me to teach a knitting class in her store, and said she will pay me 50% of the class fee. On the day I came to teach I saw in her shop beautiful knitted necklaces and asked for the pattern. She said it came from a library book and she will bring it in. After the class I was told to come back and shop in her store because she owes me money (for the teaching). She did not tell me up ahead that she will give me yarn in lieu of the teaching. I left my Nancy Bush' lace scarf there for the yarn promotion, and since she did not pay me, I hesitated to go back and deal with her. This morning (after about a month) I decided to go and pick up my shawl. While there, I asked her about the library book. She said the book was called "Lace Stitches" but the librarian told me there is no book in existence with such a name. So, although I got my shawl back, I got screwed on my pay for teaching, because she had never mentioned the money she owes me, nor she offered me any yarn. I really don't want to deal with her ever again even though her YS is walking distance from my house, but I will rather drive 25 miles to a different YS. I would like to know, if you, loyal knitters and helpers, have any idea where I could find some patterns for knitted necklaces, or if any of you know of this imaginary library book called "Lace Stitches" with the necklace patterns in it? They were very pretty necklaces and very delicate. Thanks !


Laura Nelkin has patterns for knitted necklaces & earrings with beads. I am making a necklace now. Easy. It took me longer to pick out the beads !!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Can't help you with the book.
> 
> However, if I were in your situation--just to get something out of my expended effort in teaching--I would figure what I believed was my half of the class fee times number of participants. Then I would go into her shop and choose that amount in yarn and just take it to the check-out and say that I wanted this in return for my half of the class fee. She will still be getting more than her half because of the profit figured into the shelf prices. I think I would take someone else shopping with me that day--preferably a man, or a very outspoken woman, and have that person standing beside you at the check-out.
> 
> Does it make you wonder what the problems actually were in the business with her partner? If she's trying to cheat you, she no doubt does the same to others.


I totally agree - you deserve payment from her of some sort!


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did the neck lace have beads on it?


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

I am with you = one last time and that is it!!!


Yarn Happy said:


> I would go there at least once more and ask how much credit you have in her store for your teaching, and get your yarn! I have never seen knitted jewelry, but there is a link to some free patterns
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/jewelry.php


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Fisherwoman, I have to agree with you. There are two yarn shops that I frequent and the owners of both are very hoity toity. It's almost as if you are not dressed a certain way, they aren't interested. Kind of like when I walked in to Sacks 5th Avenue years ago.....I had on jeans and a nice top and nice boots and they looked at me like I was trash.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Oh and another thing, in my 5 months of beginner knitting I have come to learn that knitting store Owners in general, are a certain breed!
> 
> I think they take a course when they open a shop as to how not to treat a customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

sumnerusa said:


> Fisherwoman, I have to agree with you. There are two yarn shops that I frequent and the owners of both are very hoity toity. It's almost as if you are not dressed a certain way, they aren't interested. Kind of like when I walked in to Sacks 5th Avenue years ago.....I had on jeans and a nice top and nice boots and they looked at me like I was trash.


Reminds me of a scene from "Pretty Woman" where Julia Roberts walks into a shop on Rodeo Drive in her hooker mode and the snobby clerks could not get rid of her fast enough. She went back later in her "Pretty Woman" mode carrying oodles of packages from other shops on The Drive and told them: "Remember when I was in here yesterday and you would not wait on me? You work on commission, right? Bad mistake. . . bad . . . bad!"

Wouldn't it be fun to walk into one of the snobby LYS with arms full of yarn from other shops and say, "Bad mistake . . . 
bad . . . bad!"

One of my LYS is quite good about offering help with any project as long as you buy some of your supplies from her. She also has open group knitting times twice a week where anyone can go in and knit or crochet on anything. Often another participant can help with something if the owner is busy, and it's a good way to make friends of like mind. Her shop has sitting areas conducive to sitting and working on your project to try the stitch or method she has just shown you before you forget it on the way home.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

My daughter gave me a jewelry book for my birthday called "Jewelry with a Hook" by Terry Taylor.It is written for crochet, but after looking at all the designs, I think most of them could be adapted for knitting. Most of them incorporate beads and other trims same as you would in knit. 
By all means, take another person with you and request your wages. Also, it may be an expensive lesson learned - as flower power has written - get it in writing. I learned this the hard way a long time ago. Good luck! If all else fails, there is always small claims court. I know this sounds harsh, but why allow her to continue cheating you and who knows how many others?


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you have a picture you could share with us?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Please do not let her get away with this, how many more has she done this to. thank you


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have always had to pay to take knitting classes. I like the fact that you don't have to buy your yarn at the shop where you take the class in this case. Great to learn on the yarn that you have and then if you decide you want to make the item with the proper yarn you are ready to go.I don't know of any shops that don't charge for classes and then you are required to buy the materials for the class at the shop . It can get pretty expensive.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi sweetie - what a terrible woman and how awful for you - here is a site I use that has loads of free knitting patterns for just about everything! I have located the site that you requested in particular:
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/jewelry.php
Hope this helps - should you need any further help just email me and I will do my best for you - these ladies on the forum are simply brilliant and are a fountain of support and help as I have found out over the time I have been here
hugs Jaki xxxxx


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Unfortunetly you have nothing in writing, in the future always get your pay etc in writing, you don't have a real leg to stand on court wise, just her keeping her word, usually yarn and creative people are nice and honest...exceptions obviously due apply, I'd tell her how you feel and let her know it only hurts her business for you to be so unhappy, I can't imagine her not having treated others so poorly also. So if she wants to keep a profitable business she needs an attitude check...I bet if she gave you that pattern you wouldn't have been soo mad, let her know...and I agree about the yarn at cost, she already profited from your teaching...get it in writing next time


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I would get my stuff back and refuse to deal with her anymore. Write it off to experience. Now you know why her last partnership failed. 


www.cnwpearl.com/knitted-jewelry/c99/index.html


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Val, sorry to hear this it's so disheartening. Regarding necklaces, if you search my name you will see one that I done - is this the sort of thing you are looking for? PM me for details if it is. It comes under "I had half hour to spare"


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Search knitting books at Amazon. They have the most extensive inventory, new and used. Could the book be: BETSY BEADS by Betsy Hershberg? She has some amazing necklaces in her book.


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Val, today I received a catalog from Annie's Knit and Yarn Catalog 
Fall 2012. On page 33 they show some pretty knitted jewels (it is a 64-page book), and on page 72 they show some pretty crochet jewelry. 
You can order a catalog toll-free: 1-800-582-6643
Central Time:
Monday-Friday, 7am-9pm/ Saturday, 7am-5pm/
Sunday, 9am-5pm
Their e-mail address is AnniesCatalog.com
I like this company very much and have ordered from them many times. I hope that this information will help you.
Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the information on knitted necklaces. I followed a couple of links and discovered that Amazon offer "Little Knitted Jewels" at a good price. Needless to say I've just ordered it!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> Thank you for the information on knitted necklaces. I followed a couple of links and discovered that Amazon offer "Little Knitted Jewels" at a good price. Needless to say I've just ordered it!


thanks --- I think it looks great too- just ordered it myself


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

I've gotten free knitting patterns for necklaces from Sharon's Yarn....sharonsyarn.com should do it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You may get a loyal following from the work that you do for her so don't totally discount the avantages to you. In the future, get it in writing what exactly you will do for whatever payment/discount/etc that you agree upon and make sure you both sign the agreement.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone who does not have the backbone to ask for what she is owed, is going to be taken advantage of. Stiffen up!!!!


----------

